# Authenticating Samba users with kerberos

## wildbug

First off, I don't know anything about Windows networking.

I have a Gentoo server with a large storage array that I'd like to make available Windows users in my lab.  Currently I have the same server set up to use our university's kerberos server to authenticate logins (local, ssh, etc).  This is great because users don't have to create/remember separate credentials, and I don't have to manage them.

I would like for Windows users to be able to mount the storage array over the network ("map network drive") and be prompted for login using the same credentials they'd use for kerberos.  The scenario I'm envisioning is that I'd create an account for them on the local machine using their university username, they'd mount the storage share using their username and password, and any created files would mapped to that local user/uid.

I've been Googling and reading all day, and I don't think I'm any closer to an answer.  Is this possible?

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello wildbug

take some time and read about ldap with samba4 and kerberos. i dont know but i dont believe that kerberos works with samba3. with the three named services you can emulate a full quality pdc for windows domains. the user login in with the workstation pw and all other is fine. no mount no pw after that because all is set up at ldapaccount.

greetz gentux

----------

## wildbug

 *g.e.n.t.u.x. wrote:*   

> take some time...

 

That's what I'm short on.   :Smile: 

----------

